# Mare Stare Foaling!!



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

oh, and the date and time!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha, the mini farm I used to work at, Double Diamond, is on there. I'll probably know some of the mares. Cam is off right now though.

I'll watch though!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

brand new foal at raven wood minis!! Ravenwood Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I was keeping an eye on Suzy at Sunset Sands Cam 1 last night - nothing yet but guessing soon on her, she was pacing all night last night.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

haha, was just posted to the above cam I mentioned the mare is waxed now - keep watching her, maybe tonight!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

There she goes!

For those of you wanting to see, foal being born RIGHT now, 11:45 pm EST, at Sunset Sands Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't know if the mare was having difficulty or they are just the interfering type but it looks like they pulled the baby - can't tell color but a lil blaze face - they just walked through holding up a sign that said "filly" heh heh


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Awww..I just missed it.  I'm watching these two.

Mare Stare Calendar

Mare Stare Calendar


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

The mare and foal were having issues last night with the horse in the next stall. And it also seemed like the mare didn't want to let the foal nurse either. Sure hope the foal is ok today. I've been watching for almost 30 minute and I haven't seen the foal move once. Hope she's just sleeping deep.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I saw the mare getting really agitated last night and posturing at the horse in the next stall - I'm glad they covered it up. I peeked a little bit ago and baby was up and moving around, I haven't seen her nurse since I've been watching, but I was outside most the day.  Hopefully all will be okay - like I said they kind of rushed in and pulled the foal, so I don't know if there were difficulties or what (kind of a shame there isn't sound, though probably a relief to the owners when they want to cuss a blue streak *l*)


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm watching three, I'm determined to see something!

Heluva Ranch Cam 1

Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1

Painted Quarter Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Great..now I'm watching 4 of them. Thanks! LOL!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha. It's addicting. And I stay up late so I really hope I get to catch one of them foaling. Next best ting to seeing it in person.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw one foal about 2 weeks ago... so fun


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys might want to watch these. At the first one they have a couple of mares that were due a couple of days ago, and haven't gotten here yet.

The Hicks Ranch Cam 1

Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's foaling now The Hicks Ranch Cam 1.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

This ones foaling! 

The Hicks Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I missed that one too! Awe. Well I have a bunch more. I'm watching this girl closely. Heluva Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

See, you guys have me sitting here with like, 5 cams open tonight. I'll probably sit here and watch all night for the next few weeks and miss my own darn mare foaling :lol::lol::lol:

DON'T show sites like this to addictive personalities like me!! *lol*


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty soon we'll have to have a Mare Stare Anonymous for all us addicts.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, foaling season will end and we wont know what to do with our evenings *lol*


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

They've put a low alert on the Heluva Ranch Cam 1 The mare is pacing around and cocking her tail a lot - looks like tonight!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Daggone it!!!! Now you guys have me hooked too. Thanks alot...lol.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I watching Heluva Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She seems to have just gone back to eating now - maybe a false alarm, I don't know, but it's still early yet there. :-|


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Same thing happened with the two i was watching, and I missed them both. So this time I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Shes down!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Do I see something moving?


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Never mind she's just taking a nap .


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

charlicata said:


> Do I see something moving?


*lol* I think there's a ghost in that barn. That or they have bats. Something has flitted by the cam half a dozen times and scared the crap out of me. :lol:

She's down, but doesn't look like she's in the late stages yet - when you see her back legs stiffening and her head arching back you'll know she's pushing.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

The Whispering Wind farm mare is on low alert.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, good call, she looks ready! 
Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She'd have probably had it by now if they would get out of there and leave her alone.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Water just broke on mare at Heluva Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

And there comes baby!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I just watched my first birthing!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AQHA13 said:


> I just watched my first birthing!!!


Hehe yay! Congrats


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

The foal is trying to get up that's adorable.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

So if they wanted do do imprinting, like bags, clippers and whatever else, wouldn now be the time to do it or does that usually come later after it's had a rest?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

And he's up!! (or she)


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

They have 24 hours to do it.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

ahh, ok. Thanks


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure what they have going on with the mare at Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1 now. Either her labor is stalled because they kept going in there and messing with her, there's something else wrong, or she's actually colicky. She's just laying there, though. They keep trying to move her, but that might be because she keeps laying against the wall. Seems to me they need to get a vet out there. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I was just going to post..I think something's wrong!! Been watching her for 30 minutes and it's not looking good.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I sure hope they called their vet!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope so too. Poor thing.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think they turned off their video.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah, stream was just lost for me too. Must have shut it down - not a good sign. :-(


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Awww, I was a hour in and they turned the cam off. :/ I hope the mare is okay..


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you think happened? The cam still isnt back on


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

It's not working for me either. Colic?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope she's ok too. I was watching her lay there and then kinda roll around and was thinking her behavior was odd. Then they came in and tried to get her up and it wasn't looking good that they were going to succeed, but they got her up finally...then walked out of the room and she went back down. Shortly after that the camera lost stream.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Maybe, she seemed to roll and get up and down a lot.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I sure hope not, poor mare


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i hope they give us a twitter update on Sissy(whispering winds cam 1). if anyone sees one, post it. I was worried to. How, I also watched my firts live marestare birth on the Heluva Ranch cam 1.
Here's the little darling now! 
Heluva Ranch Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Annaland13 said:


> It's not working for me either. Colic?


I think they turned the cam off on their end. Might not be back on tonight.

Maybe colic, maybe some other issue with the mare - you see how much she was rolling? That can be an indication the mare was trying to reposition the foal. Were it my horse I'd bring a vet in, in case she was trying to deliver and couldn't. It can also mean she is colicky, unless they post on there we probably wont know.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I thought maybe the girl with the green scrubs on was the vet? She had scrubs, black boots and gloves on. I will check back at this thread tomorrow, hopefully she has twittered what happened.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

what did they just to to the Heluva foal?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Annaland13 said:


> what did they just to to the Heluva foal?


I had just clicked it off, getting ready to go to the barn and check my horse *lol* and then go to BED. Way late for me. I missed it.....what did it look like?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

From the way he's moving I'm guessing they gave him an enema


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think thats what it was


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

These two will go soon I think.

Rivendell Miniatures Cam 1

Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1 (cam 2)

Oh, and the heluva foal (I'm sure) is so cute! I saw a picture and he's got a bald face!


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

i saw the hicks ranch mare foal yestersay!!!!! was great now im hooked aswel!! sat at work watchin horses hahaahh


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

ive just seen a mare on briner quarter horse go down!!?? maybe shes just napping im not sure!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

here's the replay of treasure in case anyone missed it. She was so calm the entire time. Good mum.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Still no twitter update on the whispering winds mare. Camera is still off though. 

They posted the Heluva foal is a colt. He looks very cute!

Whipple - that is a good birth - very calm mama, and the owners not rushing in to yank the baby out the minute the legs emerge. I think most people tend to be far more invasive than needed. It's good to be there and prepared if something goes wrong, but let nature take it's course for goodness sake.

Still watching the girls on the Briner QH cam - it's got to be soon, their twitter updates say both mares are on day 341. Any time now!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll be watching tonight, I really want to see a foal being born! Any suggestions on mares I should be keeping an eye on for the next couple hours?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

The ones Whipple posted, 

Rivendell Miniatures Cam 1

Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1

seem like good bets to me!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Uh Oh, I may be addicted to this thread!! I wanna see my first horse birth!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You can also click the Mare Stare Calendar to see who is coming up on their due dates. Remember, due dates aren't terribly accurate with mares though


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

omg!!! a mini on rivendell has gon down and is acting strange this could be it!!!


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry false alarm i got a tad excited hahaha sorryyyy!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Nothing on Briner, the mini one wont work for me.
OMG! IDEA!IDEA!
ok, so they have marestare. What about StallionStare? If you are pasture breeding your mare, people canw atch and tell you if shes been bred........i know........maybe a bit..er....graphic, but still!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Nothing on Briner, the mini one wont work for me.
> OMG! IDEA!IDEA!
> ok, so they have marestare. What about StallionStare? If you are pasture breeding your mare, people canw atch and tell you if shes been bred........i know........maybe a bit..er....graphic, but still!


Er, I don't think I'd sit around watching that one. :shock:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Er, I don't think I'd sit around watching that one. :shock:


What, you aren't down for horse porn?? :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> What, you aren't down for horse porn?? :lol:


*lol* Not today, not tomorrow, not....ever. 8) I can watch babies being born all day, but the other end of the scale I can stand to skip


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had the Briner Quarter Horse one open for a while but I'm a bit confused. There are two mares? It keeps switching from camera 1 to camera 2 and in camera 1 the mare is laying down. At first I thought they were just different angles but is it two different horses??


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, they have two different horses both on camera - both at day 341 of their pregnancy, so it should be soon for either of them


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I have an update on Sissy. She had to have a c-section. The foal was upside down and big. Sissy is recovering but they lost the baby. They will have a new mare, Emma, on cam who is now bagging up.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh god, that's what I was afraid of. :-( What a tremendous shame. I'm glad Sissy made it, anyways.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh poor thing


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Since I have absolutely nothing useful to do with my friday night, it will be another marestare evening for me. :mrgreen: So tonight I'm watching:

Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1

Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1

Twin Acres Ranch Cam 1

The second two links both have super quality cams. Yay for no eyestrain :lol: The horse on cam #1 at Briner has been seriously stall weaving all day. I don't know if she just really needed to get out for a bit, but I hadn't noticed her weaving up until today.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I notice her weaving tons! Poor girl.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Keep watch on the mare on Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1 I have a feeling she's close.

By the way, I LOVE her. Her funny wonky ear and she's got a super silly personality. I could watch her all day, foal or no, she's just too cute. :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Clydesdale mare (might be) foaling at Thorn Hill Gypsy Horses Cam 1 right now.....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I believe the baby is born now, but they are all at the back of the stall where you can't see anything. :-|


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

sad about Sissy!aww! i have three cams up now:Twin Acres,Unbridled, and Thorn Hill.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw baby feet! Awesome, another successful birth.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

That is sad about Sissy, I didn't think she was acting right. I'm a little addicted to Marestare now.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Makes me nervous..I haven't seen this mare move or twitch or anything in over 45 minutes (that's when I opened the window to watch her.) Painted Quarter Ranch Cam 1 Disregard that...she just got up. She's a very deep sleeper it seems.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Still watching Mandy at Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1 tonight, she's been doing a lot of belly biting and cocking her tail in the last half hour so I will leave her up this evening. Still watching the Briner horses at Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1 as well though they seem in no hurry!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww poor Sissy .


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Rivendell Miniatures Cam 1
is down. not sure if she is foaling...
pacing and throwing her head around alot. She's pushing up against the walls.
i think she might go soon.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Shadow Paints Cam 1

This girl is being closely followed by the folks on Lil' Beginnings (mini forum) - the pics of her teats and vulva have shown big changes over the last 48 hours and she looks to be CLOSE


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh no, if I am reading marestare's calendar right, Whispering Wind Farm lost the mare (Sissy) yesterday as well, after losing the baby the day before  Whipple, can you confirm?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

that would be horrible! Umm......... Indyhorse, unless they put another mare in her stall, shes still right here:
Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> that would be horrible! Umm......... Indyhorse, unless they put another mare in her stall, shes still right here:
> Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1



There is another mare in the foaling stall, as Whipple had posted the other day, they moved one called Emma to it since she is coming due next week. I assume they move the mares due to the stalls with the cameras, rather than moving the cameras and having to re-wire all the time.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Shadow Paints Cam 1
> 
> This girl is being closely followed by the folks on Lil' Beginnings (mini forum) - the pics of her teats and vulva have shown big changes over the last 48 hours and she looks to be CLOSE


Aww, the poor little soul is enormous!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Rivendell looks very promising! She's been up and down and is so uncomfortable.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I cant watch any of the minis. *sigh* It doesnt work for me.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have found I can only see some of the cameras on my FireFox and others using IE for my browser. I get an error message on FF when I try to run the add-on for certain cameras, but not others.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a low alert on Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Still no twitter update on the whispering winds mare. Camera is still off though.
> 
> They posted the Heluva foal is a colt. He looks very cute!
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more - I find in browsing the videos on YouTube (be it foaling, calving, whelping, kidding - you name it, yes, I have a strange obsession with the birth process) 99% of the time you see INTERFERENCE and not INTERVENTION.


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

i just checked, Sissy did pass away............so sad...........


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Couldn't agree more - I find in browsing the videos on YouTube (be it foaling, calving, whelping, kidding - you name it, yes, I have a strange obsession with the birth process) 99% of the time you see INTERFERENCE and not INTERVENTION.


People don't seem to know the difference *s* I have watched several of these mare stare births now, and with the exception (somewhat, they did pull the baby in the end) of the Treasure mare youtube clip that was posted, every single foal has been yanked. I've attended and helped with a lot of births, and have only occasionally (mainly with the minis, again) been in a situation where pulling was needed. There is no reason to pull a foal that is coming with no issues on it's own, and I don't believe it's any help to the mare to get in there and risk making things go faster than they should or are ready to. Yes, get in and help IF YOU HAVE THE EXPERIENCE AND KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, but again, only if it's NEEDED, not just because you are impatient.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

aranyc123 said:


> i just checked, Sissy did pass away............so sad...........


Thank you for letting us know. So very sad. RIP Sissy dear. We might not have known you but I'm sure you were a good girl.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Now I'm hooked too! I'm just upset that the weekend is over because now I won't be able to check in as often! I don't want to miss anything! I've had the Briner Quarter Horses open since Friday and just started watching Unbridled Animal Rescue, Twin Acres Ranch, and Painted Quarter Ranch but still nothing. I'm so eager to see a birth!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

aranyc123 said:


> i just checked, Sissy did pass away............so sad...........


Oh no...!!! My heart goes out to the owners.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sonny's Contender (cam 1) at Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1 is down on her side right now - not betting on anything at this point because I have been watching these girls for DAYS *lol* She's probably just sleeping. She is the one that was doing all the stall weaving yesterday though.

Also have up tonight:
Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1
Shadow Paints Cam 1
Painted Quarter Ranch Cam 1
Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1
Twin Acres Ranch Cam 1

This is all on top of running out to check my own mare in the barn several times tonight. I'm gettin' noooooooooo sleep *l*


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sunset Sands Cam 1

They are asking for extra eyes on this girl as she has a history of bad motherhood - came home tonight to find her showing some very strong signs


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Sunset Sands Cam 1
> 
> They are asking for extra eyes on this girl as she has a history of bad motherhood - came home tonight to find her showing some very strong signs


I think tonight's her night!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

She's down!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like it, huh? She's up, she's down, she's rolling, looks like it will be soon!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, the owner's are there... I was about to call! Hopefully she doesn't reject this one


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

she's going.......


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have a BABY!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Filly!
good idea with the sign


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awww, yay for 'nother little filly at Sunset Sands!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My Beau said:


> Filly!
> good idea with the sign


They did that with the one born there last week too, it is a good idea


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

It doesn't look like she's rejecting it. I hope she turns out to be a good momma this time!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She seems to be taking to her. I notice they aren't drying her off at all, while they were all over last weeks baby with the towels. They trying to maximize mama's role here to help her accept the baby?

~nevermind, now they got the towels *l*


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

S Bar P Minis Cam 1 -- looks like this is it


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yeah it does! aww, just a few minutes left for it to still be a valentine's baby


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

the local time where they are at leaves them an hour ;-)


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't seam to get the unreal media plugin to download... it just gives me an error... :-( I'll keep trying


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

some cams I can only see if i use IE - others work on my FireFox

Looks like they're going in for a feel


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You are using firefox, right? I had the same problem....do a google search instead for unreal media player plug in for firefox, and you should get one that works for you that way.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> the local time where they are at leaves them an hour ;-)


D'oh! I forgot that  Yay then!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

And we have another Vday baby!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

got it working now!! thanks!!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

So small!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

*lol* Runaway minis! hehe


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I think tonight might be the night for Lakota from Rivendell Mini's!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like there was one born at Mulligan's Run last night too! Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Skutterbotch said:


> I think tonight might be the night for Lakota from Rivendell Mini's!


I thought she looked very likely yesterday but then learned via the MS boards that she is suffering from what seems to be ulcers and that is the cause of all her discomfort. Apparently she gave everyone a big worry with her activity as the rolling and acting painful was far worse than what we are seeing now.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Looks like there was one born at Mulligan's Run last night too! Mulligans Run Farm Cam 1


Those sneaky girls at Mulligans-- TWO fillies last night! I had written off Silly and gone to bed because she was just standing there eating her hay....apparently she and Unforgettable both foaled after that.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

They say Trixie has wax and dripping milk. I see folks standing by making phone calls..

Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been watching this Marestare since Friday morning!! Still have not caught one!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Skutterbotch said:


> I have been watching this Marestare since Friday morning!! Still have not caught one!


Me too! I seem to always be asleep because whenever I come back on I see that it looks like 3 foals were born! Grrr... I seriously hope I don't miss Briner Quarter Horses because that one I have not closed all weekend!


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Good Grief look at all the kitties at Briner Quarter Horses, they are everywhere!


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

I think Cam 1 at Briner is getting closer, she looks pretty uncomfortable ever now and then!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

AlabamaHorseMom said:


> I think Cam 1 at Briner is getting closer, she looks pretty uncomfortable ever now and then!


Yah I agree, its sad to see her weaving all the time though, must have been stalled for a while


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Sonesta Farms Cam 1

Might want to watch her too!


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

There seem to be a few people watching the mare at Sonesta too.


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Sonesta Mare is doing some major rolling and pawing...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

The Sonesta cam is all black for me, as well as many other cams.

How do I fix this?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sonya, it depends on the type of browser you are using. As themacpack mentioned, most the cams will work in IE. If you use firefox, opera, whatever, your best bet is to do a google seach for the type of player add on, plus the browser you use (for example, firefox flowplayer add on) you should be able to find a site to download it for free.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

jumper25 - mares rarely foal during the day. If you want to catch one, do it on a night you can stay up until midnight or later :lol:

Alabamahorsemom - gosh, I know, about the cats, there has been three or four times I have clicked on that cam, and thought we missed it and had a baby in the stall, until I realised it was a pile of three or four cats laying there *lol*


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Jumper25 - if you are wanting to catch the Briner horses stay up late tonight, it sounds like the mare on cam 1 will be going this evening


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lol, pile of catslol, pile of cats. rofl
aww! on V-Day i missed like 4! I didnt check at all yesterday!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

so what if they prob wont foal during the day? You know those sneaky mares....hehehe


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Bets for tonight:
Briner Quarter Horses Cam 1 - the briner girls, cam 1
Little Creek Side Farm Cam 1 - cute little donkey
Painted Quarter Ranch Cam 1 

I'm sure there are more, these seem to be the hot topic girls for today, though and those showing the best signs of being ready. I'm really hoping to be able to catch at least one tonight - school is called off tomorrow (snowed in) and DD wants to stay up and watch.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awww, I wuv the wee donkey, so cute!

I'm probably going to miss them all tonight. I've had a fever all day and really not feeling well so I probably wont stay up. My luck! I have been watching the briner horses for ages. (note they updated the twitter that they expect both girls to go tonight - wonder if they will go at the same time? *lol*)

Post lots on here so I can catch up what I missed in the morning, ladies!

Thanks


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Briner Cam 1, mare cam 01, going tonight I think. she is:
biting her sides
moving a lot
lift her tail a bunch


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i thought briner 2 was going, but it was a cat by her butt grr lol


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

breiner 1 is lifting her tail...what does that mean? Sorry, I've never seen a mare foal before......


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Painted Quarter Ranch Cam 1
I think Painted Quarter is going!
Not sure.. Never saw it like this


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

She's going!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Kashmere said:


> Painted Quarter Ranch Cam 1
> I think Painted Quarter is going!
> Not sure.. Never saw it like this


Oh yes, she is!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Ack, the people are in the way


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

It would be nice to watch, but between the bad lighting and the two guys standing in the way you can't see much.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

There it is! <3
Too bad the people are all over it..
I don't really agree with that


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Bummer!! Barely got to see anything!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

And we have a baby girl mini donkey from Little Creek!!! 

Little Creek Side Farm Cam 1


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

BOTH Briner mares went - within minutes of each other!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been watching Unbridled Animal Rescue's mare, she was due on the 12th so should be pretty soon. Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Jumper25 - if you are wanting to catch the Briner horses stay up late tonight, it sounds like the mare on cam 1 will be going this evening


I'm in Africa so I'm GMT+1 which makes it difficult to catch the births. This morning when I got up for school I straight away checked all of the Mare Stare windows I had open but didn't see anything. When I came back after eating breakfast there was a foal at Painted Quarter Ranch. I got to watch the beginning (7:00 AM my time) of the first Briner mare (saw her go down and the people beginning to pull) but then I had to go to school! I was so disappointed because I had been watching those mares for five days and was really excited. I really hope I don't miss the Unbridled Animal Rescue because it's such a good quality camera. 

Anyone know of any other mares about to foal? I'm watching Unbridled Animal Rescue and Sonesta Farms.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> BOTH Briner mares went - within minutes of each other!


Figures, the one night I DON'T stay up after watching them all week. :-| Yay for two more healthy births though!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I was watching the Briner mares for the past two weeks and last night I didn't watch. Sure enough they both foaled. I am bummed I missed them!!

Now I'm watching 

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=sonesta
http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=shadow
http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=minidonk (wish they had their camera up)
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=witts


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I am watching the unbridled animal rescue cam. someone just came in an fed her and then played the bongo lightly on her belly. she looks really uncomfortable. i'm jealous because it looks nice and warm there while we have 2 feet of snow and 20 degree temps.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> I was watching the Briner mares for the past two weeks and last night I didn't watch. Sure enough they both foaled. I am bummed I missed them!!
> 
> Now I'm watching
> 
> ...


I missed them too!grr!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

TONIGHT'S WATCH LIST:
Diende at Sonesta Farms
Sonesta Farms Cam 1
and
Mandy Mae at Unbridled Animal Rescue
Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1

As of right now, Diende is cocking her tail a lot and may go tonight, and Mandy is down(maybe sleeping) and moving a lot, along with being 4 days overdue.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Mandy and Diende may go tonight or tomorrow. To me theyboth look very close.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Mandy is standing so close to the camera that i can see the baby moving under her belly. i bet she goes tonight.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope she waits until Saturday so I can watch!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Mandy didnt go, but Diende's mcamera is off. I hope she is ok!(Sissy flashback)


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

On the updates under the cam they said that Diende is outside and will be back around 3:30 so I think she's okay... Not sure what the time there is though.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i have been watching mandy all day and keep seeing her look back at her stomach and kick at the wood rails with her back feet. not sure if that's a sign or not.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I think she may be going now:
Witt's Horse Training Cam 1


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuust kidding


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

myQHpaul said:


> i have been watching mandy all day and keep seeing her look back at her stomach and kick at the wood rails with her back feet. not sure if that's a sign or not.



Usually it is, actually. Only Mandy has been doing this for DAYS. *lol* She's another sneaky one, though I've really kind of fallen for her personality  I posted I thought it was the night for her several days ago because she spent the whole day walking around with her tail cocked at odd angles, and backing up to the wall to rub her butt. But it seems these signs are all just daily habits with her. She's a funny lil mare. I have a blast watching her though, she's so silly.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

My Beau said:


> Juuuuuuuuuuuuust kidding


Lol, I totally thought she was going too. Guess not through.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

uuuhm *peering closely* what has happened to Mandy's tail? I know they have been keeping the upper third of it wrapped, but what has happened to the bottom third of it? I can't tell if they have re-wrapped it up in there, or if with all her butt rubbing she has rubbed it clean off :?


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I think someone came in and wrapped the whole thing during the day. one minute i saw someone cleaning her stall out and not long after that, her tail was wrapped. they must think she's going to go soon as well. i feel like a parent pacing in the maternity ward.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ lol, yeah, me too!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Witt's camera right now!!! I have a feeling she is going soon. she was on the ground rolling around for a bit and now is up.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

myQHpaul said:


> I think someone came in and wrapped the whole thing during the day. one minute i saw someone cleaning her stall out and not long after that, her tail was wrapped. they must think she's going to go soon as well. i feel like a parent pacing in the maternity ward.



*lol* okay, that makes sense. I knew the tail was there before. :lol:

I know the parent pacing the ward feeling, for sure!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

myQHpaul said:


> Witt's camera right now!!! I have a feeling she is going soon. she was on the ground rolling around for a bit and now is up.


Huh? She's standing there eating? Ahh, okay, I'll keep that cam up!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

it's like as soon as i made the post, she got up. uggg. i thought for sure we might be getting close. sorry LOL


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

myQHpaul said:


> it's like as soon as i made the post, she got up. uggg. i thought for sure we might be getting close. sorry LOL


You never realize how much mares lay down until you watch them this closely *lol* Mandy's actually down atm, but pretty sure she's just sleeping, I don't see any signs of her pushing. I'll be keeping close eye on both!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, Witt's Horse Training Cam 1 is like, BARELY working for me now, freezing up like every frame....anyone else having probs with it?

Probably a lot of people watching it tonight


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

It is working alright for me so far. We will see though..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It's working at the moment - but was very off and on earlier this evening. She really had everyone going there for a bit and then the camera started acting up and when it came back online she was up like nothing had happened, buggar!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> It's working at the moment - but was very off and on earlier this evening. She really had everyone going there for a bit and then the camera started acting up and when it came back online she was up like nothing had happened, buggar!


Glad it wasn't just me. It seems to be working now!

I am thinking time is coming for Mandy at Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1 too.

~nevermind she's up. It's like there's a light that flips on in their stall - your name's been mentioned! quick, stand up! *lol*


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

My money is on Shadow Paints Cam 1 simply because this is the one night that would be the least convenient for her owner due to some personal stuff. That is how these girls schedule their deliveries after all.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a feeling Witt's Horse Training will be soon. I keep thinking its time because she lays down with all four legs out straight but then she stands up again!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I know, i noticed the same thing about witt's horse. she still on low alert and i think mandy is out grazing?


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess because nothing is coming for me at Unbridled. Same with Sonesta.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Witt's might be going now. She's down and laying fully down. She keeps looking at her udders.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

yeah witts looks like she could go anytime, she's laying flat out breathing heavy...


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

She's up now...
About 12 hours ago I was almost certain Mandy was going. She was also laying flat out and breathing heavily. But of course then she got up!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I was all excited for Witt's body movements but then i realized she just had the hiccups. come on ladies and lets get some babies going.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

did witts just foal? theres tons of ppl in her stall.....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't say for sure, because the camera at Witts doesn't work for me half the time, but it doesn't seem she has.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She hasn't foaled yet, unless the foal is hiding out of the cameras view.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

okay. She looked smaller and there were people but it doesn't say it wa a filly/colt so I guess not. High alert at desert hobby ranch!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, there's baby!
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=deserthobby


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If you aren't already, run the "barn alarm" - I keep it open and minimized when I'm home -- kind of nice getting the notices when a low or high alert is issued, makes it easy to go right to the cam in question.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, and Lacey at Shadow Paints looks really good for tonight - she was a good girl and held off last night, now let's get the show on the road!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

themacpack said:


> If you aren't already, run the "barn alarm" - I keep it open and minimized when I'm home -- kind of nice getting the notices when a low or high alert is issued, makes it easy to go right to the cam in question.


Thankyou so much for telling us that! I have been wondering if there was something like that but could never find it, makes things a lot easier. :lol: Thanks!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

high alert at desert hobby ranch!!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

charlicata said:


> high alert at desert hobby ranch!!!


I think that is where Frankie just foaled - maybe an hour ago.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ya'll have me watching the mare on Witt's camera! She looks sooo uncomfortable poor thing.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

CecilliaB said:


> Ya'll have me watching the mare on Witt's camera! She looks sooo uncomfortable poor thing.


i know. i feel so bad for her. she's lying down a lot more. can't wait to see what the baby looks like. both parents are chestnut and white paints.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to go get my son from school and then go to the barn and get Aidan bathed and clipped for the show tomorrow. I bet the Witt's mare foals while I am gone!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

The mare at Witts has been down and rolling for about 20 min, nothing else though, now she's just sitting there.
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=witts

It's still awful early out there local time though. Probably tonight is the night!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She's not been up in 45 minutes though, just alternately sitting up, rolling, and stretching out on her side. Someone just came in, picked out the stall, gave a peek at her hind end, and is now sitting in there with her giving her a brush. Must be coming soon.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, she's finally up again anyway. I'm kinda paranoid about this mare tonight though. Something isn't seeming right.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol, Indy, that can pretty much be summed up as "Lather, rinse and repeat" for that girl - it's been her routine for the last 3-4 days.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Lol, Indy, that can pretty much be summed up as "Lather, rinse and repeat" for that girl - it's been her routine for the last 3-4 days.


Really? *lol* The cam hasn't worked for me with her most the time. Well, glad it isn't anything new then. She must be a maiden huh :roll:


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been watching both witt's and unbridled all day. People just lefts Mandy's stall after looking her over and not much going on in Witt's stall. how much longer will we have to wait for these two girls?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably 1 - maybe 2 - arrivals for the Hicks mares coming soon


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

The Hicks Ranch Cam 1

foaling as we speak


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

The Hicks Ranch Cam 1 she's foaling!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

ARG! I missed it.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

What a cutie...look at that face!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I still haven't seen anyone foal yet (missed Hicks Ranch) but still watching Shadow Paints, Sonesta Farms, Unbridled, and Witt's. Hopefully one of them will foal before Monday.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay, Lacey at Shadow Paints Cam 1 finally went last night - 'course I missed it but what a darling colt!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Missed Lacey! Too bad! But it really was a very cute colt. Oh well hopefully I'll get to see Diende.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I got to see Lacey, yay. I was just about to go to bed but she just looked like she was up to something - boy, when she went, she went fast!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

The Witt's horse just had a gorgeous filly


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

shoot! i missed Witts too?! grr. better not miss Mandy


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow Witt's must have gone fast as well! I was only gone for an hour! Sheesh I miss everything!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Is the horse On the Witt's cam acting odd? Her behaviour to me seems very agressive towards the filly


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ nvm the owner came in and gave a hand, i guess mom was a bit iffy about letting the baby nurse. She was tossing her head and pushing the baby away. All goodnow though


----------



## princesshoagie (Jan 22, 2010)

Diende is giving birth!!!!!!!!!!

And there is a barefoot girl in Unbridled....makes me so nervous!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what is the link??


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sonesta Farms Cam 1

For a minute I thought something was wrong, they kind of stood up and walked away from her, thought the lady was crying and the mare wasn't moving. But it seems baby is out and all were just having a breather


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

dang guess i just missed it then by minutes! darn it! lol i can't ever catch them lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Skutterbotch said:


> ^^ nvm the owner came in and gave a hand, i guess mom was a bit iffy about letting the baby nurse. She was tossing her head and pushing the baby away. All goodnow though


I kinda suspect the Witt's mare was a first time mama - they can be iffy about the nursing in the beginning. She seems good now!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There was a hang up with the Sonesta foaling - just one foot and a shoulder block, so they worked hard for that one and needed the rest when it was over and done. 
The Witts mare settled quite a bit when the moved a neighboring horse out and away to give her a bit more privacy with the baby.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> There was a hang up with the Sonesta foaling - just one foot and a shoulder block, so they worked hard for that one and needed the rest when it was over and done.
> The Witts mare settled quite a bit when the moved a neighboring horse out and away to give her a bit more privacy with the baby.


I was wondering if there was a problem there. Thanks for the info!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

that baby that sonesta has is sooo cute. wonder it's it's a colt or a filly. the lady who was in the stall helping out was clapping her hands when the baby came out.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Lilkitty, Sunny pines is on low alert, if you keep an eye on there you might catch one!

Sunny Pines Breeding Services Cam 1


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

myQHpaul said:


> that baby that sonesta has is sooo cute. wonder it's it's a colt or a filly. the lady who was in the stall helping out was clapping her hands when the baby came out.


It's a filly.


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

this one looks like it is trying to push


Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so tired of missing everything! Three of the cams I have been watching the past couple weeks went this weekend so now I'm only watching Unbridled. So what do you think? Any advice on mares to watch for the next couple days? Would Sprucewood Farm (Sprucewood Farm Cam 1) or Whispering Wind Farm (Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1) be good bets?


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

There are many foaling cams from different hosts out there. If one site is slow browse the others. The mare owners would appreciate more eyes!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I would keep an eye on "unbridled animal rescue" mandy. there is also a low alert on the mcdowell racing stables. hope you can catch one. it really is unbelievable and the babies trying to stand are soooo cute.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

One of the mares on sunny pines looks a little uncomfy. she has her tail up and ears back. thanks guys i watching this instead of my work.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

jumper25 said:


> I'm so tired of missing everything! Three of the cams I have been watching the past couple weeks went this weekend so now I'm only watching Unbridled. So what do you think? Any advice on mares to watch for the next couple days? Would Sprucewood Farm (Sprucewood Farm Cam 1) or Whispering Wind Farm (Whispering Wind Farm Cam 1) be good bets?


If you are around the computer where you can hear things, I would suggest running the "barn alarm" (it's in the tabs at the top when you open MS) -- it gives an audio alert when a low or high alert is issued and tells you exactly which cam to go to--even gives a link right to it. It makes it easier because 9 times out of 10 it's not one of the cams you are watching.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah thank you! The barn alarm will be a big help!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but when I test the barn alarm alerts I can't hear anything?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what to tell you. It works fine on mine - low alert is a galloping hoofbeats sound, and high alert is a whinney. Do all other sounds work fine on your computer?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sunny Pines Breeding Services Cam 1 

just caught the end of that one! and me and mom were watching her last night thinking it was going to happen Last night.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i watched Diende go while i was on horse chat last night,lol. still watching Unbridled, and now i will open Sprucewood and Whispering to check. 
EDIT
ok i have all 3 up. Mandy has a whole bale of hay to eat, and Spruce Wood's stall is so tiny! I like Mandy's better as a foaling stall! and I remember Whispering Winds! They're the ones that had Sissy!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

McDowell Racing Stables Cam 1 is on high alert and she looks ready to go


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yup watching her now! she was pushing but stood up and decided to stand like a statue... lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

lilkitty90 said:


> yup watching her now! she was pushing but stood up and decided to stand like a statue... lol


She's back down and rolling now. I think they are a little trigger happy with the alerts at this particular stable, she was on low alert last night and the night before, but she does look like she will be going here shortly.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh really.... darn. i hope she does go soon. the last one was kind of just pulled out in a matter of one minute. pulled it up and it's front feet out and you could barely see the nose. and all of a sudden some man pulled it out lol so maybe i can actually watch this one naturally lol


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is quite a bit of pull-happy on the cams -- it's not just at MareStare, though, 99% of the videos you can find on YouTube, etc are all full of interference vs. intervention. I don't know what ever happened to letting things happen naturally, kind of sad, really. 
I completely understand that there are situations that require intervention, I just think that those cases are more the exception than the rule in the videos floating around out there.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Mac, you know I agree with you . To many people yanking on babies, and none too carefully. No sense in it, if there aren't any problems. Just asking to CAUSE problems, doing that, IMO.

You are so right about youtube, I watched one the other day and someone had wactually written a shocked comment because the lady was pulling on the foals head.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

inexperienced pulling,IMO


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm. They removed the alerts off the mare at McDowell Racing Stables Cam 1 after giving her a check. Maybe not tonight after all? She's just standing around now.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

aww poor girl can't make up her mind. why were they hand checking her? maybe the foal was positioned wrong. lol wish they had a place where the post updates like the other cams do! i hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

McDowell Racing Stables Cam 1

check it out baby soon i think


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

aranyc123 said:


> McDowell Racing Stables Cam 1
> 
> check it out baby soon i think


 
Yes, for sure


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm.... she seems to have flipped the "have a baby now" switch off, again... :/


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i think Whispering might go


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

id keep a super close eye on mcdowells racing stables right now


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

There she finally goes! McDowell Racing Stables Cam 1

All evening she has been up and down and I had started to suspect something else is wrong. But just now when she was down there's a bubble! She's stood up again now, but should be back down and finish soon.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, she's in hard labor now


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Gah. Until she stands up again.

She's maddening. I don't want to watch her anymore. *lol*


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

me too, IndyHorse! In chat we were all like" oh! shes going! I think I see feet!" but she got up again. bet she'll go tonight though, when we're not watching her......but then again, she may be just like Mandy XD lol !


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Could somebody please tell her to make up her mind?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol she is definitely driving me crazy! lol i want see her foal! but she has different plans.. or maybe she can't make up her mind yet lol


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Poor girl, she is steaming up a storm now. I know she is being closely monitored, but you can't help but worry a bit. Really hoping if I stay up long enough I'll see the happy ending.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Must be a vet. Thank goodness.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

She was down and I thought she was going, but she got up. I hope the foals ok. They(the people) are checking again. I'm sure it will be tonight.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I assumed that was the vet arriving, he was in scrubs?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sheesh she is steaming like crazy. i think the foal may not be in the right position or something. she is trying awfully hard poor girl and maybe thats why they keep sticking their arms up in there.. and i really do hope that is a vet poor girl.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish I could hear what they are saying!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

they have her butt off screen......maybe to spare us?lol...........I sure hope she is ok. I am going now, but I hope in the morning when I come one I see a healthy, happy foal and a healthy, happy momma!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Vet is working pretty hard in there - poor girl has been fairly willing about that stuff up to now, so they must be really moving stuff around to agitate her like that


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I wish I could hear what they are saying!


Ha I've said that a couple times now. I think they might be off camera because they are trying to lodge her butt in the stall door to keep her still.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There have been two vets on scene at different times tonight - or maybe all along - based on comments made earlier by the owner on the MS thread


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think this is it, guys!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, bless, but the girl has no push left. She's beat. 

I'm assuming surg. will not be on camera if it comes to that.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Must think they got things straightened out - let's hope this is it!

BUBBLE


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh wait, did they manage it??


Yay!!!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Now this is necessary intervention - and I am glad they are there to offer it. Poor mama is beat. She and the vet are BOTH working so hard


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ALMOST there - but so hard to watch poor mama struggle like that


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Out!!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Now this is necessary intervention - and I am glad they are there to offer it. Poor mama is beat. She and the vet are BOTH working so hard


Exactly my thoughts. 

There he is...god he's a giant too.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yay!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

That is a HUGE baby - no wonder the poor girl needed some hands!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I lied,haha. I watched it! Amazing! I was breathless the whole time!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats what I'm thinkin!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I wonder if there was something else going on too, the bag looked weird, didn't it? when they were pulling I thought for all the world she was prolapsing. Looks not to be the case....thank goodness he is out, poor mama must be so relieved.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> I lied,haha. I watched it! Amazing! I was breathless the whole time!



Hahaha yay, glad you didn't just miss it by seconds, that would have sucked.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome! yay lol been waiting on her all night! what a big pretty baby! poor girl seemed so relieved. and that baby was stuck! gah the poor vet was working really hard at it lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I applaud everyone involved there, that was a hard birth and they all did a great job.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The love and attention given poor Jess (mama) was very nice to see. So often everyone gets caught up in the baby - good to see they remembered the ordeal she had just been through. What a beautiful sight to see her loving her new baby. Can't wait to see baby stand up so we can see just how big he/she is!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Confirmed - it's a COLT! Figures, as much trouble as he's been already, lol.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

What a cute foal! I hope there's nothing wrong with the mare, she's been biting her sides and rolling in the stall a lot...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

They came in and gave her a shot I think and she seams to be doing a lot better. was a little worried there for a minute.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Reading through all those posts I got very worried. Glad it was a happy ending though and she AND the baby were okay.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

High alert at Double L Acres Cam 1

I think it's time!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got to see my first foal being born! Very exciting!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol you all got me hooked!!! Im watching for Mandy at Unbridled Animal Rescue, Emma - is that her name? - at Whispering Wind, and I dunno the mare's name, but she's at Sprucewood Farms. I REALLY wanna see a birth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

im watching the same ones, LoveStory! I know, you get hooked, don't you? I'm hooked too! Just check out my sig pic! Feel fee to use it if you'd like!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm watching those three as well. I've been watching Mandy for over a week now. I want to see another foal being born since the first one was on a cam that showed 4 different horses at the same time, so it was kind of small. At least I saw one though! It's really amazing LoveStory! Hope you catch one!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

haha thunderhooves that siggy pic is great 

This marestare IS incredibly addictive. You watch some of these horses for weeks on end (Like Mandy is, and the Briner girls were) and you feel like you practically know them. I think it's a brilliant idea that they put this together. I just wish I could afford a cam for my barn *lol*


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks, IndyHorse !! I like it too! I hope I can see Mandy go! But with that colored camera............. O.O lol idk if i can take it if her butt is facing the camera when she goes.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> thanks, IndyHorse !! I like it too! I hope I can see Mandy go! But with that colored camera............. O.O lol idk if i can take it if her butt is facing the camera when she goes.


*ROTF* Well, chances are in that enormous stall she'll probably hide in the very back darkest corner away from the cam anyways. It is funny that the cam is so near ground level though, the other day I went to check up on her and got a close up of her peeing. I closed the page right quick :shock:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

what is the link to her foaling cam? i hear everyone talking about mandy but idk where the link is! lol = )


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Mandy... Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

Mandy


Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

This is pretty neat!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope i get to see mandy go as well. the camera there is so crisp and clear. I saw the sonesta girl go but the camera was very grainy. i cheered so loud when her filly started to stand that i scared my dogs and my husband.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ack, don't tell me Mandy went and I missed it? I just saw you guys had posted her and rushed to click, but she's standing mostly off cam so I can't see if there's a little un. She didn't foal last night did she?


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Foaling right now at Half *** Acres Cam 1!

Also a low alert on Southside Acres Cam 1


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Baby donk!!!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwww! A baby girl by Half *** Acres Farm! Too cute... :grin:


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

She's a cutie! I like how her ears look so floppy.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

We've had a quiet couple days, eh? Cannot wait for Mandy, I was reading her owner's thread and I guess she's not even due, but atleast she's close


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Is she not? She was originally listed on marestare's calendar for a due date of Feb 10th, I think. When is it saying she is due now?

Something went on at Twin Acres Ranch today, my barn alarm got a low alert, then a high alert, but when I clicked it, first it showed a blanketed horse walking around in a round pen, and then when I tried again later it showed a mare with an older foal, so not sure what was going on there.


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

i was watching Elements today. was very sad and dishearting to see the mare foaling and it did not make it after they finialy got the foal out of her, the mare looked as if she could barely walk. kind of like she had hip dysplasia.

was very sad, i hope nothing goes wrong when ours foals.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Is she not? She was originally listed on marestare's calendar for a due date of Feb 10th, I think. When is it saying she is due now?
> 
> Something went on at Twin Acres Ranch today, my barn alarm got a low alert, then a high alert, but when I clicked it, first it showed a blanketed horse walking around in a round pen, and then when I tried again later it showed a mare with an older foal, so not sure what was going on there.


So confusing!!! The thread kept saying in early march, but the marestare calender said yesterday? Lol whichever day it is, i hope it goes safely, because I have been watching this girl for weeks, and really have grown a bit attatched


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

High Alert at Triple K Miniatures Cam 1. She is going now for sure!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My barn alarm is so quiet these days I'm paranoid it's not working! *lol* Had a few low alerts last night but nothing came of it.

There is a twitter update on Mandy at least - seems she was bred a couple different times they found out, and like Skutterbotch says they are now putting her expected due date around the beginning of March(it was originally listed as Jan 31st, and then Feb 10th). They also said she's got a small bag, no looseness in back, so it might be a bit yet!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

jumper25 said:


> High Alert at Triple K Miniatures Cam 1. She is going now for sure!


They lost the foal yesterday and an update was just posted that the mare was lost this morning at 5 am.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, that's so sad. It's been a bad month starting off foaling season, huh. Poor lil guys.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

themacpack said:


> They lost the foal yesterday and an update was just posted that the mare was lost this morning at 5 am.


That's terrible! I was worried while I was watching it. It looked like she was having a hard time. I watched for about 40 minutes then left for about 15 and when I came back they had turned off the camera and that's when I really started to worry. So sad.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Shame! Why do things like this have to happen....


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Both died??? Omg thats awful!!! Man when is Mandy gonna go? Such a pretty mama is bound to have a pretty foal


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

On the Triple K mare - there was an interesting observation made on the mini-forum they belong to. Apparently, the mare was brought home and seemed fine (was eating, moving around, etc). She was laying down sleeping and appeared to dream gallop (you know, like a dog will do in their sleep), which they know now was a siezure of some sort, then went still. Someone commented that her little gallop must have been her running to catch up to her foal so they could be together again - nice way to think of it, I think.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Someone commented that her little gallop must have been her running to catch up to her foal so they could be together again - nice way to think of it, I think.


That is a nice way to think of it. So very sad, but at least she is out of pain.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

going now! Brookhaven Miniatures Cam 1


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The little colt is so cute! Kinda wished the person who kept interfering would leave the two of them alone. He was so cute last night tottering around on his little peg legs


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

agreed! she/he was irritating me to no end!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I know!! Why do people always interfere? Its not like it used to be, where people were there INCASE the mare has problems, not to rush in and pull the foal out as soon as the legs come out!

Man when is Mandy going to foal?? Ive been waiting for ages... Lol, she'd better not foal when Im not at home, or I'll be HIGHLY annoyed! heehee


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

awww I missed another one :-(


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Whispering Winds Cam 1 has been up and down a bunch in the past hour. She's looking very uncomfortable and her tails been up a lot. New to this, so don't know if it means anything......


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like the Hicks are going for #2 for the night.....Quixote is on Low and looks to be headed to high


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

aww....... I missed Hicks by like 10 min. The baby hasnt even gotton up yet...... at least they're both healthy and look "happy"!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Another Hicks one went just a few minutes ago!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Low alert on Shezza at Witt's tonight: Witt's Horse Training Cam 1 She's definitely looking uncomfortable. I'm just watching her and Mandy tonight. Who are you all watching?


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

She looks really uncomfortable...I bet she'll go tonight!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh! Thats so exciting! I hope i dont miss Shezza's


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I missed it! I went away from the computer for 30 minutes and when I got back she had already had the foal. DANG!!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Me too! Just missed it. So far, looks good. I'm watching it as they try to have the filly nurse. Shezza looks annoyed. lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, watching Mandy ALL this time is about like watching my own mare, it's seemed like she has been ready forever! However, tonight, she is kicking at her belly like mad, though all the while eating...just a heads up for the Mandy fans that have been trying to keep an eye on her!

Unbridled Animal Rescue Cam 1


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the link to Mandy! 

I tell you what, I checked on her the first 4 or 5 pages of this forum, and haven't been back here since, but DANG, she's really dropped a lot! Her belly could practically touch the ground!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

There are a couple who look pretty close on Field's Quarter Horses...the mares on the top and bottom right seem pretty darn ready!


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Mandy is down and if she goes facing this direction I'm going to be so upset  I want to see her have that baby!

Also the mare at Centaur Farms looks ready to go any day now, but the mini at V & V looked a LOT bigger yesterday.. anyone know if anything happened there?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Indyhorse:

That's your mare? I have her marked down to watch, lol. She's huge! I love your stall. It's so open : )


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ShutupJoe - no, no, I just meant she (Mandy) _reminds_ me of my mare, because I have been watching her (Mandy) closely for months. My mare has been faking me out for like, 2 months about waiting for her to foal. No, I don't even have a cam in my barn - I wish! I hear ya though, I love the stall they have for her!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

ohh lol


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

'The Gypsy Queen' is due to foal this week! I really hope she foals sooner then her due date otherwise ill miss it :C

All Star Farm Gypsy Vanners & Miniature Horses Cam 2


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

For all of you watching Mandy, she just laid down, was kicking at her belly, has her ears pinned... She rolled all the way down, and either baby was kicking really hard or she's contracting! 

I've been watching her the last few days off and on, and she's really been aggitated this morning, and a little restless, picking at hay here and there. Keep an eye on her!

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=unbridled


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I would awaken this thread...lol

The mare at L & A Serenity Acres Arabians is pacing, and stood for about a minute looking like she is pushing. Also hold her tail out.

Mare Stare Calendar


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I feel special. I was just watching this mare: Witt's Horse Training Cam 1

And she ESCAPED! She somehow managed to open her stall door and get out. I called her owners and they got her back in thankfully!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

How is it this is the first I have heard of this site !???


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Shalani said:


> How is it this is the first I have heard of this site !???


SAME. I feel like ive missed a ton.


----------

